

Gordon Moore: Cramming More Components onto Integrated Circuits (1965) [pdf] - tosh
http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~cis501/papers/mooreslaw-reprint.pdf

======
tosh
"""

The complexity for minimum component costs has increased at a rate of roughly
a factor of two per year (see graph). Certainly over the short term this rate
can be expected to continue, if not to increase. Over the longer term, the
rate of increase is a bit more uncertain, although there is no reason to
believe it will not remain nearly constant for at least ten years. That means
by 1975, the number of components per integrated circuit for minimum cost will
be 65 000.

"""

